# HOW IS DEVILS LAKE FOR THIS TIE OF YEAR



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

JUST WONDERING IF THE FISHING HAS PICKED UP A LITTLE ON DEVILS


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You talk to Brad Anderson Chris? He's spanked them every time out.

When in doubt fish Pelican.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey Huey..
I think you're thinking of the wrong Chris... :lol:


----------

